# Mike's Gun shop, Academy, Buck & Bass, or Online?



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok guys have a question for you..
Say you had 500+$ to drop on a new Compound bow where would you go?

1: Mike's ( I haven't had the best of luck there but willing to give it another go)
2: Buck & Bass ( 5 min from the house and I would rather slam my hand in the car door)
3: Academy ( Not a bad place but staff isn't the most knowledgeable)
4: Online ( I can have a complete setup mailed to the house ready to hunt)
5: Bass Pro Shop ( Bit of a drive but if its worth it.. not a deal breaker)
Now granted I could pin my $ to the front of my shirt when i walk in and probably get service that way.. But I figure i would get your opinions
Thanks Mike


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

Mikes. They are not "clicky" they are nice knowledgable folks.


----------



## T-Blaze (Aug 10, 2009)

Go see Pat at Mikes and he'll do you right and he know's what he's doing


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

If it were me I would drive to Broxson outdoors in Navarre before I went to Mikes. That being said if I were you I would either go to Scott's in Jay, or Broxson outdoors. Mikes has the knowledge but their attitudes suck, Scott's has a better selection and a much friendlier staff. Broxson's is an archery shop with great experience and seems to have a good thing going, he also has better pricing of the three...


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Yea I called both Scott's and Broxons today to get a idea what they had in stock for a lefty..

Scott's ( A nice girl answered the phone and offered to transfer me to archery 7 min hold I hung up very good hold music though..)

Broxon's ( A rather nice gentleman asked me what i was looking for and what I wanted to spend, then gave me a few options he had on hand think he quoted me a PSE stinger 3G for around 399)


----------



## stapes24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Call Half Hitch in Navarre as well. They carry PSE and I believe all the bows are on sale right now. I may be wrong but I drive past that shop daily and it still says it on their sign. Friendly guys in there as well.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Broxson's is an Archery Pro Shop and a tackle shop. Half hitch is a tackle shop that started carrying bows. Big difference in the two. Broxson's is the only place I go for my archery needs and it's well worth the drive. Go talk to James or Mark and you'll know what I'm talking about.


----------



## stapes24 (Nov 20, 2011)

CootCommander said:


> Broxson's is an Archery Pro Shop and a tackle shop. Half hitch is a tackle shop that started carrying bows. Big difference in the two. Broxson's is the only place I go for my archery needs and it's well worth the drive. Go talk to James or Mark and you'll know what I'm talking about.


Just lettin the guy know that it may be cheaper for him to buy his bow somewhere else. Not disagreeing with you about Broxsons at all. I go in there often.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Was in broxsons 3 days ago and they just didnt have any selection on bows. Only thing they had was two Bowtechs. RH btw. I wouldnt hesitate to go back though once they had something in stock. Very friendly guy working there and down to earth. Will be spending money there in the future.


----------



## LoupGarou (Dec 29, 2007)

Mike's all the way, bought a new bow from Them Monday night, great people, great service all the way. I was in there close to closing time and not once did they substitute service by trying to head home, even to the point that while my bow was being paper tuned I saw acceptable results, yet he continued to dial it in even more.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey pomp idk where u stay but outcast b&t has a few bows left and all there hunting stuff is 25-50% off you might wanna give it a shot


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Just as a update I went to Mike's today and walked out with a Mission Craze all set up, the place was packed and yet I feel I got outstanding service from Kerry & Carl I was very impressed. Got home and go to sight it in... 10 yrds in the bull, 15 yrds, in the bull.. well heck guess I cant ask for more then that.
Thanks to all for advice and input.
Mike


----------

